
The U.S. Army’s Worst Tradition: Never Ready for the Next War - howard941
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-us-armys-worst-tradition-never-ready-for-the-next-war?ref=home
======
tyzerdak
Add all countries except russia, china to NATO. Problem solved.

